
KeyMe Raises $20M for Its Key Copying Service - dolphin2x
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/15/keyme-raises-20m-for-its-key-copying-service/
======
brandonmenc
> Apparently one of the biggest sources of mistakes when humans copy keys is
> choosing the correct blank key to start with.

I just made some keys at the hardware store, and the machine scanned the key
and told me which blank to use.

Another concern: what if they get hacked? Does everyone then have to change
their locks?

~~~
alricb
Probably not, because most house locks are really crappy, so they're easily
picked. Except they're almost never picked, because it's easier to just kick
the door in.

I'm really not sure getting the bitting on a bunch of house keys would be of
any use to burglars.

~~~
forgueam
Spot on. Last year I decided to take up lock picking as a casual hobby. After
reading up on the process and practicing on some old locks I had laying
around, I decided to try to pick my own front door lock. I was able to pick it
in under 3 minutes...

It was an moment of epiphany for me - I realized that door locks really only
provide an illusion of security. Anyone who really wants to get into your
house quickly can just avoid the lock all together by kicking in the door or
breaking a window.

~~~
_up
I think it makes a big difference for your insurance pay out if robbers
entered with a copied key or left traces of lock manipulation.

------
post_break
The prices for car keys makes it all worth it. I'd use it tomorrow if there
was a kiosk close to me.

~~~
toomuchtodo
[https://www.minutekey.com/locator](https://www.minutekey.com/locator)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
From that website:

    
    
       Can this machine copy my car key?
    
       No. minuteKEY does not copy car keys at this time,
       but can identify if your retailer can duplicate
       them and provide you with the necessary information
       to expedite the process.

